# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Bể bơi lộ thiên đẹp tựa viên ngọc lạc giữa biển khơi - Du lịch Mỹ

## hangnt

*Laguna Beach Pool sử dụng nước biển tự nhiên, được quây bằng lớp tường bao bằng đá, nhìn từ trên cao tựa như viên ngọc giữa biển.*



"Bể bơi" Laguna Pool nằm ở phía Nam Orange County (California, Mỹ) được xem như cảnh sắc thần tiên với làn nước xanh trong, lọt thỏm bên bờ biển. Đây là một hồ bơi tự nhiên được xây ngay trên bãi biển và lấy nước biển dựa trên sự lên xuống của thuỷ triều.



Hồ bơi nằm dưới chân một khách sạn và được chủ nhân của nó xây dựng một bờ kè bằng đá hình tròn, chắn xung quanh. Vào những ngày thuỷ triều lên cao, nước biển từ đại dương sẽ tràn vào bên trong bể, còn với những ngày nước xuống thấp, đây là nơi thảnh thơi nằm trên bãi cát để tận hưởng trời biển.



Điểm đặc biệt của Laguna Pool là dù bơi trong làn nước biển nhưng bạn hoàn toàn cảm thấy yên tâm bởi không bị những cơn sóng cuốn ra xa, thích hợp với những ai chưa tự tin vào khả năng bơi lội của mình.



Dẫn xuống bãi biển là một cầu thang dốc, khiến du khách cảm tưởng như mình được bước ra từ một thế giới khác.



Nước biển xanh ngắt và trong vắt dưới ánh mặt trời. Nhìn từ trên cao, Laguna Beach Pool đẹp tựa như một viên ngọc lạc giữa biển khơi.





_Theo ngoisao_

----------

